# Fluke T5-1000



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a Fluke T5-1000 but I am a little reluctant to replace my trusty Ideal Vol-Con with it. Quite often I am working in an industrial setting where the voltage used is 347/600.
When using a digital meter to make measurements quite often I get a lot of false measurements due to stray voltage, with the volcon I know if that little neon lamp on the tester does not light up then the circuit is safe to work on. I know the T5-1000 has a little lamp on it and I am wondering what voltage it takes to light it up? I looked on the FLuke website already and found some info on it but I would like to hear from anyone that uses this meter on a daily basis!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The T5-1000 is also a current clamp meter where the Vol-Con is a simple volt, cont, resistance tester. But it is only good up too 100 amp ac only. Not enough for industrial environments.

IMO. Get a Fluke amp clamp (ac & dc). And hang on to your Vol-Con for everything else.
Note: Some fluke clamps are good for dc to 1000 amps and 700 amps ac. Cost about $350.00
Later on you might want to look at Flukes multimeter's to replace your Vol-Con
I really do not like combo meters (clamp & multimeter) in one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I am thinking of buying a Fluke T5-1000 but I am a little reluctant to replace my trusty Ideal Vol-Con with it. Quite often I am working in an industrial setting where the voltage used is 347/600.
> When using a digital meter to make measurements quite often I get a lot of false measurements due to stray voltage, with the volcon I know if that little neon lamp on the tester does not light up then the circuit is safe to work on. I know the T5-1000 has a little lamp on it and I am wondering what voltage it takes to light it up? I looked on the FLuke website already and found some info on it but I would like to hear from anyone that uses this meter on a daily basis!:thumbsup:


 
The T-5 is good but I was used to a wiggy myself so I opted for the T Pro+, it's @ $100 but a big step up from a volt con, digital display and low impedance to stop ghost voltages.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea, I already have a Fluke 337 clamp meter a Fluke 12B and a Fluke 26-3...but unless I'm troubleshooting motors or control circuits I don't generally take them out of the van. A lot of the places I work are very dirty and oily...and tools tend to walk off lol So that's why I was thinking of getting a T5, fits in my pocket and if it gets dirty or stolen im not out 400 bucks! I do a lot of explosion proof plant lighting so having a small clamp/volt meter would be perfect for general stuff. I was just looking for some input from guys that use the T5 every day. Thanks for the input so far!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yea, I already have a Fluke 337 clamp meter a Fluke 12B and a Fluke 26-3...but unless I'm troubleshooting motors or control circuits I don't generally take them out of the van. A lot of the places I work are very dirty and oily...and tools tend to walk off lol So that's why I was thinking of getting a T5, fits in my pocket and if it gets dirty or stolen im not out 400 bucks! I do a lot of explosion proof plant lighting so having a small clamp/volt meter would be perfect for general stuff. I was just looking for some input from guys that use the T5 every day. Thanks for the input so far!


 
The T+Pro will also fit in a pocket, and it doesnt pick up ghost voltage:

http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/Fluke+TPRO+T.htm?catalog_name=FlukeUnitedStates


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmmm that tester looks pretty good...it can check rotation too! But...it still doesnt have an amperage function. I get so nervous juggling my 400 dollar Fluke 337 and an explosion proof junction box cover at the top of an extension ladder! For 170 bucks i'll probably end up with the T5 1000.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Hmmm that tester looks pretty good...it can check rotation too! But...it still doesnt have an amperage function. I get so nervous juggling my 400 dollar Fluke 337 and an explosion proof junction box cover at the top of an extension ladder! For 170 bucks i'll probably end up with the T5 1000.


That's about $65 more than the Grainger price near me.
Sale price is always $105.95, over the counter goes $117.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Fluke has a belt holster that fits the 330-series clamps. And probably fits the T5s also. I usually keep my 336 in the holster in my tool bag, until I need it. Then, the holster snaps over my belt. Ideal Vol-Con may be a good tool, but I want an actual number for a reading. 

And, I'll never own or use a wiggy.

I would like a T5, because sometimes the clamp is a pain if you can't get it behind the conductor.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

for the construction type electrician a wiggy works well considering the environment you're usually working in. after the temporary service is out and permanent power on during start up i break out the fluke.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> for the construction type electrician a wiggy works well considering the environment you're usually working in. after the temporary service is out and permanent power on during start up i break out the fluke.


I switched from a volt con to the T plus pro and like the digital screen and low voltage reading so much that I don't ever miss the wiggy.


----------



## MNservicetech (Jun 7, 2008)

The hazardous voltage light in the T5 is a very nice feature. I think it works regardless of what position the selector switch is in. The major drawback (compared to a solenoid style tester) is the meters high input impedance. I found the service manual for the T5 and it says that the input impedance is 1MΩ. That is not nearly enough to draw down induced voltages in parallel wires.

So yes, it will give you "false" readings on wire's that are not hot. From my experience, it will usually give you a weird voltage, always lower than nominal on the ghost wire. Other than that, it's an awesome tool. The open ended holster that comes with it is useless in my opinion, I ordered and use a Greenlee zip up case (TC-10), and it fits it perfectly.

Link to the T5 service manual:
http://www.alliedelec.com/Images/Pr...ke-Corporation_Test-Equipment_Mfr_7390600.pdf


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The T+Pro will also fit in a pocket, and it doesnt pick up ghost voltage:
> 
> http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/Fluke+TPRO+T.htm?catalog_name=FlukeUnitedStates


The T+ Pro will also read live voltages even if the battery is dead! :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## prashant (Sep 24, 2008)

This site has good price for many products. I have used it many time. http://www.thehardwarecity.com/


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Thick Brit here....what's a Wiggy? :001_huh: here it is another name for a slaphead who hasn't come to terms with his loss and sports a ' a piece of man made tonsorial engineering ':jester:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Wiggy (I believe is a Klein trademark) is a type of electrical tester that uses a solenoid, not digital circuitry to read voltage levels.

There's a picture of one on one of my NJATC apprentice training books.

I have been looking for an article that was in EC&M or Fluke News that explained all the dangers of solenoid-type testers...


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

its a " SqD WIGGINS" tester . and bp , they aint "dangerous".


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

The one I see says WIGGY.

*paul d.,*

I'll find the article I read, so as not to claim more things until I know...

Just look at the label on Klein Wiggy Cat No. 69115. It says "INTERMITTENT DUTY ONLY" and "ON-OFF RATIO 1:16" and "MAX 15 SEC. ON". Doesn't sound like a tester I want in my hand. Take a few minutes to read the following article.

Here is one article, not the one I recall reading previously, but worth reading by all electricians, especially if you use a Wiggy.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3726/is_200405/ai_n9458300/pg_1?tag=artBody;col1

This was found with a search for 'dangers of wiggy testers'.

I agree paul, the Wiggy is not 'dangerous', just the electricity we work with. My pistol itself not dangerous, but it can kill with the right combination of elements present: loaded chamber, safe off, trigger pressed...


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got a t5-1000 and its a really good meter for day to day stuff. but as someone else said its only good for 100a. but you said you do alot of lighting, its perfect, its compact has heavy duty leads that stow in the meter. the small jaws are also great for getting into tight spots.:thumbsup:
edit to add: shop around some i think mine was about 110 bucks


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> That's about $65 more than the Grainger price near me.
> Sale price is always $105.95, over the counter goes $117.



Fluke stuff has a higher list price in Canada, because they haven't changed it since our dollar got closer to on par with US.

I've bought some stuff from this online store based out of Calgary which for some reason sell it at both the US and Canadian prices.

http://www.myflukestore.com/index.php


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

wptski found the article that I was looking for and posted it in the 'meter exploded in hand' thread. 
Thanks wptski.
(See my comments higher up in this thread).

http://us.fluke.com/usen/promotions/solenoid


----------

